# Blowtoads - Poisonous or not?



## ropiv (Oct 7, 2002)

Ok. Can anyone answer this question with any authority?

I'm hearing different things from different people. Everyone seems to agree that at least some species of the blowtoad contains posion in some of the internal organs - which, if ingested, can be fatal.

Some people are saying that the ones we commonly catch around here are poisonous. Others say that they are actually harmless, but it's the ones in the coastal waters off Japan.

I've tried finding the answer on the internet, but can't find anything definite.

Any factual information would be appreciated.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Verbatum from the Peterson Field Guide to Atlantic Coast Fishes:

"Puffers produce a powerful poison, tetrodotoxin, which is especially concentrated in their skin, gonads, liver, and other organs. Eating Puffers usually proves fatal, unless they are very carefully prepared. Despite this, Puffers are commonly eaten and are highly regarded, especially in Japan, where cooks are certified in methods of preparation."

I ain't gonna tell anybody they are safe to eat, though I've eaten Puffers caught from NC up thru the Eastern Seaboard, and so far, so good.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I always thought a blowtoad was that "stargazer" thing. I caught a million of the stargazers last year adn a few already this year. What is the real name, not the scientific but what people call it here. 

todd


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

FDA ISSUES HEALTH ADVISORY ON PUFFER FISH FROM FLORIDA 


The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is warning consumers not to eat puffer fish harvested from the Titusville, Fla., area because these fish may contain a naturally occurring toxin that can cause serious illness or death. Such marine toxins are known to be a byproduct of algae found in seawater. The symptoms of this toxin are predominately neurological: tingling and burning of the mouth and tongue, numbness, drowsiness, and incoherent speech. These symptoms develop fairly rapidly, within 30 minutes to two hours after eating the fish, depending on the amount of toxin consumed. However, in severe cases, respiratory paralysis and even death may occur. This toxin cannot be destroyed by cooking or freezing. 

The FDA has recently learned from the New Jersey Department of Health that three New Jersey residents have become ill from eating puffer fish, also known as blowfish or sea squab, harvested near Titusville, Fla. In two situations, patients ate puffer fish caught by a recreational fisher, but the third patient reported buying the puffer fish from a local New Jersey retail fish market. Further investigations with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) have revealed that there have been additional reports of similar illnesses in Florida and Virginia. 

"It is imperative that consumers not eat puffer fish from the Titusville, Fla. region," said Dr. Lester M. Crawford, FDA Deputy Commissioner. " The FDA continues to work closely with the CDC and the state authorities to protect the public health, but in the meantime anyone who may have eaten puffer fish should be alert to these possible neurological symptoms and seek medical help if it is needed." 

Consumers who have symptoms like those described above and suspect that they have consumed puffer fish harvested from the Titusville, Fla. area should contact their physician or local poison control center immediately. Consumers with questions may call the FDA Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition Center's Outreach and Information Center at 1-888-SAFEFOOD. 

The FDA, Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, and the states of Florida and New Jersey continue to investigate this situation. In the interim, consumers are advised to avoid consuming puffer fish from the affected area. 

I think I will make Another Selection from the Menu


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

is th puffeR & chiken o th sea [ blow fish ] all in th same ? :---> are the same fish


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

A Stargazer is different than a Puffer.

Puffer/blowfish/blowtoad/Chic'-o'-the-Sea, all the same fish, so far as I'm aware of.

Not to be confused with the Oyster Toadfish commonly caught around here also.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

do any of you know the difference between the stargazer and the oyster toadfish 

todd


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.seagrant.sunysb.edu/SeafoodTechnology/HandlingCatch/HandlingYourCatchPartVII.htm


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Excellent info Don!
I'll eat em, but I don't often. Usually trying for dem sea mullets!

Stargazer









Oyster toadfish


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey did ya see th head on that sucker :---> the oyster toad is good white meat down the back


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oh yeah have caught one pushing 4 to 5 lbs at choptank river had a nice thick back and monsterous belly. Don't think I will ever try one though.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Man that is one ugly fish. Haven't caught one yet and not really looking forward to it.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I wouldn't eat one


----------

